# Suche Wechselrichter ( solar ) mit BUS-Anbindung - vorzugsweise KNX oder Modbus TCP



## Tom... (12 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane die Errichtung einer PV Anlage für ein Einfamilienhaus. Der Wechselrichter sollte dabei mit der Haussteuerung ( Wago 880 mit KNX Klemme ) kommunizieren können.
Gibt es da einen Hersteller, der hier auf der Höhe der Zeit ist?

Gibt es sonst Möglichkeiten ( Stromsensoren oder gleich den "richtigen" Entnahme / Einspeisungszähler vom Enrgieversorger fordern ) um zu ermitteln, wann man am besten den Geschirrspüler oder die Waschmaschine einschaltet?

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Den richtigen Link?

Danke schonmal!
Grüße Tom


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 März 2014)

Die Sunny Webbox kann ModbusTcp, also kannst du jeden Wechselrichter der mit der Box babbeln kann auslesen.


----------



## dentech (12 März 2014)

Hi,

du kannst natürlich nen Zähler mit Impulsausgang bestellen.

Tschö dentech


----------



## Tom... (12 März 2014)

> du kannst natürlich nen Zähler mit Impulsausgang bestellen.



Und bekomme ich den auch? Da bin ich doch sicherlich auf das Wohlwollen von RWE angewiesen?! Und gibt es dann einen Schnittstellenbaustein von Wago, der mit diesem ( was auch immer ) Zählerausgang etwas anfangen kann?

Fragen über Fragen...

Grüße Tom


----------



## dentech (12 März 2014)

Hi,

ich meine auf dem Zählerantrag konnte man Impulsausgang ankreuzen.

Tschö dentech


----------



## iec61131 (14 März 2014)

Man könnte die PhoenixContact Solarmessmodule nutzen, d.h. berührungslos DC-Ströme aufnehmen. 
Alternativ habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Steca, die auch auf Nachfrage Schnittstellen freigeben.


----------



## Luigi Riedner (7 April 2014)

Hallo Tom,

nimm doch den gerade auf den Markt gekommenen Fronius Symo!

http://www.fronius.com/cps/rde/xchg.../hs.xsl/15128_17533_DEU_HTML.htm#.U0JdGWeKCpo

Die haben sich echt was überlegt! 
Fängt schon bei der Montage an (Backplane an Wand schrauben und dann den WR einhängen). 
Kommunikation über Modbus TCP.
Zusätzlich Webserver eingebaut.
Interner Datenlogger.
Auch per USB-Stick auslesbar.
S0-Ausgang, und, und, und.....

Wirkungsgrad mindestens vergleichbar mit SMA!


Bei mir hängt das Gerät seit einer Woche an einer Simatic S7-CPU313C mit CP343-Lean.....8)
Bau mir grade Visualisierung für TP700  :-D

Update:
Jedes Siemens-Panel hat auch einen Modbus-TCP-Teiber. 
Direktzugriff von TP700 auf den Fronius Symo-Wechselrichter funktioniert perfekt!
Jetzt muss ich mir nur mehr eine Variablen-Weiterleitung der aktuellen Leistung vom TP700 auf meine Haus-SPS für das Energiemanagement vorbereiten...




lg
Luigi


----------



## Luigi Riedner (7 April 2014)

und noch was:
zur Eigenverbrauchsoptimierung braucht Ihr 3 Messpunkte:


aktuelle WR-Leistung  --> von Fronius über Modbus TCP
aktuelle Leistung vom Netzbezug
aktuelle Rückspeiseleistung

2. und 3. könnt ihr über die beiden S0-Ausgänge eines 2-Richtungszählers ermitteln:

http://bg-etech.de/os/product_info.php?products_id=53&osCsid=ju405jfqbssbts70s8i1qkh8p2






lg
Luigi


----------



## Progri (1 Juli 2014)

Hallo Luigi,

hab deinen Beitrag gelesen und hoffe du kannst mir bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen.

Modbus TCP Verbindung zwischen S7 315+cp343 und SMA Home Manager

Verbindung ist aufgebaut, bekomme aber keine Daten bzw. stelle ich vermutlich die falsche Anfrage.

Kannst du mir ein Modbus-Beispieltelegramm senden, oder noch besser dein S7 Programm als Vorlage.

Hast du im NetPro die Verbindung auf aktiv gestellt?

Danke!

Gruß

Uli


----------



## Oerw (2 Juli 2014)

Hallo

wenn der Typ der Steuerung noch änderbar nimm eine von Phoenix. Im downloadbereich findest bibliotheken (SolarAdvanced) wo Bausteine für eine Menge von verschiedenen Wechselrichter angeboten werden. Als Schnittstelle RS485 oder Ethernet


----------



## Progri (2 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

die Steuerung kann ich leider nicht mehr tauschen, da alles schon längere Zeit fertig ist.
Als ich letztes Jahr eine PV-Anlage gebaut habe sind neue Herausforderungen entstanden, ich muss eine Verbindung über Modbus zu SMA aufbauen.

Gruß

Uli


----------



## Luigi Riedner (3 Juli 2014)

Hallo Uli,
ich hatte ein Beispielprojekt für Modbus TCP (siehe Anhang), das aber dann in meiner 313er-Steuerung nicht Platz hatte (  :sw8:ist leider in SCL programmiert....).
Plan B war dann Anbindung des Wechselrichters über mein Siemens-Panel (TP700).
Geht ganz einfach, da standardmäßig ein Modbus-Treiber onboard ist... 
Vom Panel schicke ich mir automatisch die benötigten Werte weiter zur SPS.

lg
Luigi


----------



## ohm200x (3 Juli 2014)

Moin,

Was mich mal interessieren würde:
Nachdem die Sensorik halbwegs passt oder lösbar ist, wie steuertet du dann deine Verbraucher?

Ich kann zwar meiner Spülmaschine eine (im Stundenraster) Verzögerung geben, aber gezielt "jetzt" spülen kann ich nicht sagen. Ebenso verhält es sich mit der Waschmaschine und dem Trockner. Wo bei denen zumindest der WaMa noch das Problem dazu kommt, dass die fechte Wäsche auch noch zeitnah aufgehängt gehört.

Ich plane zwar in Kürze über nen IR-Kopf meinen Zähler auszulesen und die Daten zu speichern. Aber sinnvoll "regelnd eingreifen" kann ich derzeit noch nicht um den Eigenverbrauch zu optimieren.

Wie sieht die Sache bei dir/euch aus?


Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Progri (4 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

danke Luigi für deine Hilfe, bin momentan beruflich viel unterwegs und werde es bei Gelegenheit mal mit deinen Bausteinen testen.
Wie ist das mit dem RegKey?
Sollte es nicht klappen werde ich die Variante mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Zähler realisieren, reichen die Impulse von dem Zähler aus?
Ich habe in einem anderen Beitrag von dir gelesen du hast eine Füllstandsmessung gebaut, welchen Sensor hast du verwendet?

hallo ohm200x,

ich brauche die Anlagenleistung und den Momentan verbrauch für die Steuerung eines Heizstabes, habe ich mehr Energie als mein Haus momentan verbraucht und mein Brauchwasser ist keine 55° warm, dann schicke ich die Energie in den Heizstab.

Gruß

Uli


----------



## fraggle-m (5 Juli 2014)

Hallo Uli,


Progri schrieb:


> SMA Home Manager



seit wann hat denn der Home Manager eine Modbus Schnittstelle, ich finde da nichts in den Technischen Daten ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Progri (6 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ist etwas komisch gemacht von SMA, anbei ein Link wo alles über die Anforderung der Schnittstellenbeschreibung beschrieben ist.


http://files.sma.de/dl/7910/FSS-HoMan-Foerderprogamm-TI-de-10.pdf

Gruß

Uli


----------



## Luigi Riedner (7 Juli 2014)

Hallo Progri
bei dem Beispielprojekt wird der Regkey nicht abgefragt.
Wenn du aber den Eigenverbrauch sauber steigern will, brauchst du ohnedies zusätzlich zur aktuellen Leistung aus dem Wechselrichter auch den aktuellen Netzbezug (in W) und die verbleibende Leistung als Rückspeisung.
Automatisch läuft bei mir aktuell die Warmwassererzeugung per Erdwärmepumpe, sobald die Leistung über PV ausreichend ist.
Wenn dann über den Netzbezugs-Zähler (S0-Ausgang auf SPS-Eingang) trotz ausreichender PV-Leistung plötzlich wieder Leistung bezogen wird, weil zB. ein größerer Verbraucher dazugeschalten wird, zB. E-Herd oder Spülmaschine, dann wird die WW-Bereitung unverzüglich gestoppt. Sobald der zusätzliche Verbraucher aus ist, startet wieder die Wärmepumpe....
Das sieht dann so aus wie auf den Fotos von meinem Panel im Anhang....
	

		
			
		

		
	







Wichtig: Auch die Hausordnung muss geändert werden. Spülmaschine und Waschmaschine der Reihe nach einschalten und dies am Besten um die Mittagszeit.... 

@Füllstandsmessung: Hier habe ich einen handelsüblichen Ultraschallsensor an der Decke meiner Regenzisterne (5500L Volumen) montiert. Schaltabstand 3000mm und Spannungsausgang 0...10VDC. Dieser tastet die Wasseroberfläche ab. Damit wird das aktuelle Wasservolumen auf 0.1L genau berechnet und visualisiert. Zusätzlich wird damit die automatische Trinkwassernachspeisung bei Mindermenge gesteuert.

schöne Grüße aus der sonnigen Steiermark!


----------



## ohm200x (8 Juli 2014)

Hi Luigi,

Dazu zwei Fragen. Wie sagst du der Wärmepumpe "mach Wasser"? Was für ein Modell/Hersteller ist das?
Mir sagte man eine Wärmepumpe sollte möglichst am Stück laufen und häufige Starts seien nicht gut. Habe selbst eine Vaillant Erdwärmepumpe.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Luigi Riedner (8 Juli 2014)

Hallo ohm200x,
ich habe auch eine Vaillant EWP.... 

Diese bietet 3 potentialfreie Kontakte, die per Relais über die SPS beeinflusst werden:

Wärmepumpe: Temperaturabsenkung
Wärmepumpe: Sperre Warmwasserbereitung
Wärmepumpe: Sperre Zusatzheizung

Die Signale sind in der Vaillant-Installationsanleitung beschrieben....

@"am Stück laufen": Ich habe eine Mindestdauer für "Freigabe Warmwasser" von 10min programmiert. Das reicht für einen Aufheizvorgang. Derer gibt es aber mehrere über den Tag verteilt.

lg
Luigi


----------



## Luigi Riedner (9 September 2014)

Hallo Uli,
sorry für die späte Antwort. War im Urlaub, dann auf Dienstreise...
Siehe mein Beitrag vom 07.04.2014.
Mein WR hängt nicht direkt an der SPS, sondern über das Comfort-Panel TP700. Das hat standardmässig einen Modbus-TCP-Treiber.
Wird parametriert wie ein Zugang zu einer SPS. Die wichtigen Daten (für Eigenverbrauchsregelung und Statistik) schick ich mir dann vom TP weiter zur SPS.

Grund: Ich habe eine CPU313 und mit den S7- StandardModbus-Bausteinen ist das Ding schon voll... 
Aber im Anhang kannst die Bausteine runter laden...

lg

Anhang anzeigen 38586568_Modbus_TCP_Kopplung_Doku_v12_de.pdf
Anhang anzeigen 38586568_Modbus_TCP_Kopplung_CODE_v12.zip


----------

